# I'm just *A Girl About Town*



## User67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Face:
Cargo blu-ray High Definition Mattifying primer
SFF
Studio Finish concealer
Select Moisturecover concealer
Medium loose blot powder
Shadester contour powder
Desert Rose blush

Eyes:
Spiked brow pencil
Too faced Shadow Insurance primer
Brule e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Omega e/s
Carbon e/s
Smolder e/l
Blacktrack Fluidline
L'Oreal Volumous mascara
Ardell Demi Wispie lashes

Lips:
Magenta l/l
Girl About Town l/s


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Love the new hair!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2009)

the first thing i thougt when i saw this was :Rihanna.

you look amazing!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 24, 2009)

Love the make up but GOD DAMN you're working the shit out of that hair cut.

<--- STILL insanely jealous!


----------



## User67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_the first thing i thougt when i saw this was :Rihanna.

you look amazing!_

 
You are my new best friend


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 24, 2009)

so hot!!! the colors are great and the new cut too!


----------



## ashleydawn (Mar 24, 2009)

holy SHIT you are gorgeous! i'm so excited now cause i just ordered that lippie from a sale and i can't wait to use it!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 24, 2009)

GORGEOUS! GAT and desert rose look amazing on you


----------



## Stardustcolor (Mar 24, 2009)

wow that lippie was made for you.  Amazing.


----------



## Jewelz913 (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 24, 2009)

You are one gorgeous lady!  I love that color on you!


----------



## User67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Love the make up but GOD DAMN you're working the shit out of that hair cut.

<--- STILL insanely jealous!_

 
Thanks! I actually just got a relaxer & another cut today. I am really loving short hair! No regrets!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

looooove GAT on you! one of my fav. lipsticks!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 24, 2009)

gorgeous! luv the lip color & still admiring your lovely hair


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 24, 2009)

so nice!!!


----------



## funkychik02 (Mar 24, 2009)

you look like a doll!


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, fantastic look!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 24, 2009)

oooh this is beautiful!! you are stunning! girl about town is so fantastic on you, I am insanely jealous. and that HAIR!! oh man, that is stunning.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

humminahumminahumminahumminahumminahummina


----------



## Regality101 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love it.  That color is really working for you.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning! After seeing this, I'm pretty sure I need Girl About Town.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

So gorgeous!


----------



## shootout (Mar 24, 2009)

GORGEOUS!
I love it =]


----------



## panther27 (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful,GAT looks great on you!


----------



## awilda429 (Mar 24, 2009)

You look so pretty! I love that GAT lipstick, I have to pop it out soon!


----------



## nerdyone (Mar 24, 2009)

You look so beautiful! I love love love GAT and I think I'm going to whip it out tomorrow.  And I second the Ri-Ri comparison.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 24, 2009)

Seriously sexy-honestly!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful! Love that lip color on you.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!!
That lipstick is gorgeous on you, and I LOVE the hair!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 25, 2009)

You look flawless as alwaysss!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2009)

Fundamentally perfect. Gorgeous.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 25, 2009)

uhhh I'm buying GAT soon, now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nyla you are so pretty and your new haircut is hella Hot on you!!!


----------



## RachelB (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, I love the colour of that lipstick, it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

You look gorgeous!!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 25, 2009)

flawless . your skin looks like silk!


----------



## User67 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks so, so much everyone


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 25, 2009)

Love GAT on you! Hot!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh nice, im in love with the overall look...the brows, blending, cheek and lip color. Your skills are amazing


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2009)

The lips are hot but your whole face is just perfection. I just love the first picture


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my word. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GAT is actually made for you!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 25, 2009)

Nyla! That color was made for you! Did you change your hair? I love it! You look beautiful!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 25, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 25, 2009)

Much to the dismay of the cow at the counter, I bought this shade.  You just gave me the push I need to wear it, you are very lovely Nyla.


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 25, 2009)

loves it!!!  how are you liking your new hair cut!?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 25, 2009)

Flawless!! Hair and makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm still not in love with my GAT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i will try it with magenta l/l and see. And you make me wanna cut my hair short. Again hun you look stunning...


----------



## alka1 (Mar 25, 2009)

flawless and beautiful


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 25, 2009)

you look like a doll- perfect!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 25, 2009)

GAT looks great on you and I Loooooove the new haircut!!  You can definitely rock it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Holy hell, you look AMAZING! I feel like I can never wear GAT again after seeing how much you rock this look. Love it!


----------



## User67 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Nyla! That color was made for you! Did you change your hair? I love it! You look beautiful!!_

 
Yes, I cut it all off the first week in March. It's so much easier, I love it!


----------



## User67 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_loves it!!!  how are you liking your new hair cut!?_

 
I'm really liking it! The only problem I have is getting the hair around the very back close the nape of the neck to lay down, even when I wrap it really good it still just wants to be stubborn. I will probably make a post under the hair section to ask for some suggestions on how to tame it LOL!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 30, 2009)

You are so beautiful!!


----------



## pichima (Mar 30, 2009)

your lips are prrrfect!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 31, 2009)

You are SUCH a hottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 31, 2009)

that pink looks amazing on you.  beautiful look


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 31, 2009)

That lipstick was MADE for you...beautiful look!


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_the first thing i thougt when i saw this was :Rihanna.

you look amazing!_

 

I thought the same. I loveeee the lips <3


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 31, 2009)

the hair is fierce! GAT looks good on you!


----------



## linkas (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty!!! You're Rihanna!!!


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linkas* 

 
_Pretty!!! You're Rihanna!!!_

 
I love you!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 1, 2009)

No Words!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 2, 2009)

too pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 2, 2009)

that l/s is HOT on you! I have it but haven't used it yet, I'm too scared lol... and I still can't get over your hair! Rockin it like no other!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes Yes Yes!!! How Did I Miss This?!?! You Are Stunning!!!


----------



## macfabulous (Apr 7, 2009)

fabulous x


----------



## sugaMAMA (Apr 7, 2009)

that lip color is PERFECT on you =)


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow.
That's pretty much all I have to say


----------



## bellovesmac (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_Stunning! After seeing this, I'm pretty sure I need Girl About Town._

 
I second that!


----------



## User67 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you, thank you ladies!


----------



## zerin (Apr 10, 2009)

You look GORGEOUS and you're wearing my favourite blush!!!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the lips!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

Rihanna!!


----------

